# A Time In Life Never To Be Forgotten!



## RogerNVA (Aug 2, 2017)

Does anyone remember using one of these?  I sure do remember.  I wouldn't trade that laid back life style for anything in the world.  The last time I used one was in the early 70's just before I left for the Marine Corps.  We did have running water in our house but no bathroom.  So we filled the old tub with water, the hot water came from a large pot that was heated on the old wood stove.  Our bathroom was an old Outhouse out back, oh the stories that Outhouse could tell, nearly got me killed.  Oh but that is a tale to tell on myself another day.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 2, 2017)

:wave:    Hi Roger.    :welcome:  to the forum.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 2, 2017)

Great picture you posted, and welcome to the board!


----------



## jujube (Aug 2, 2017)

Welcome, Roger!   Yes, I do remember the washtub.  My parents built a little house when I was two and it had a tiny little shower in the tiny little bathroom.  I took baths until I got old enough for the shower in a galvanized tub in the kitchen in front of the open oven for heat.


----------



## Wren (Aug 2, 2017)

Lovely picture, we didn't have a tub but made good use of the kitchen sink !


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 26, 2020)

No swimming pools in our family, so when summer heat turned unbearable, the largest size galvanized tub would be filled with water, and us kids would sit inside and splash around to cool off.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No swimming pools in our family, so when summer heat turned unbearable, the largest size galvanized tub would be filled with water, and us kids would sit inside and splash around to cool off.


Galvanized tubs ruled in the Summertime in the 1940s as it would be taken outdoors and filled with water and we took turns having our bath in it. I was lucky to be one of the first one, being a girl and all...my brothers had to wait their turn. We were eight kids in all but the runt of the litter of kids didn't mind as long as he had a turn.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

RogerNVA said:


> Does anyone remember using one of these?  I sure do remember.  I wouldn't trade that laid back life style for anything in the world.  The last time I used one was in the early 70's just before I left for the Marine Corps.  We did have running water in our house but no bathroom.  So we filled the old tub with water, the hot water came from a large pot that was heated on the old wood stove.  Our bathroom was an old Outhouse out back, oh the stories that Outhouse could tell, nearly got me killed.  Oh but that is a tale to tell on myself another day.
> 
> View attachment 40141


Hi Roger, and welcome!  When I was a kid, washtubs were our swimming pools...if it wasn’t wash day.  We would put them in circles with some of the neighbor kids.  Pretty fun on a hot August day!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> Galvanized tubs ruled in the Summertime in the 1940s as it would be taken outdoors and filled with water and we took turns having our bath in it. I was lucky to be one of the first one, being a girl and all...my brothers had to wait their turn. We were eight kids in all but the runt of the litter of kids didn't mind as long as he had a turn.


Lovely tidbit of history, Ruby!

My goodness... 8 kids! Now that's a house-full!

Yes, I remember bath-night when I was still quite young, and having to get into the bathtub after my mom had bathed baby siblings. It's been so many years I cannot remember if the hot water tank was broken or what, but I only ever remember having to bath like that a couple of times, but do remember how soapy and cloudy the water was.

Great old memories.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

I also remember those old galvanized tubs being from when I was in Girl Guides. 

Must have been a party of fun event we did, but I remember bobbing for apples in one.

Imagine such today? Boy, have times ever changed...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Wren said:


> Lovely picture, we didn't have a tub but made good use of the kitchen sink !
> View attachment 40168


I remember this so well with my baby siblings!

Mom and I would lay a fluffy towel down on the counter, babies (one-by-one) into the sink, and as each was done getting their bath, out they'd come, onto the fluffy towel, a quick dry, a sprinkle of baby powder, a fresh diaper, and depending on the time of day, sometimes straight down to the baby room to be tucked into their cribs for the night.


----------



## Knight (Jan 4, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> Galvanized tubs ruled in the Summertime in the 1940s as it would be taken outdoors and filled with water and we took turns having our bath in it. I was lucky to be one of the first one, being a girl and all...my brothers had to wait their turn. We were eight kids in all but the runt of the litter of kids didn't mind as long as he had a turn.


That is similar to how the phrase  "Don't throw the baby out with the bath water"  originated. 

The man of the house bathed 1st. then on down to the baby.  As you might imagine the water became murky.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2021)

Growing up in the City, no one had a pool. So every Summer all of me and my friends got wet under the fire hydrant. Of course, we weren't allowed to get wet until July 4th. Our parents believed before the 4th it wouldn't be healthy.


----------

